# Postfix ACL Errors

## lanerj

Hi, I recently upgraded my hardware for my email server from a G4 to a celeron 2.8.  I installed Gentoo without any problems.  I have also installed Postfix (with greylisting), Amavis, Clam, and Spamassassin.  I have also installed Squirrelmail.  The server seems to work well as my users receive little to no spam and all are able to send and receive mail.  I have also installed courier-imap.  The problem that I have is that in my mail.err logs I am receiving the following error:

```

Mar  7 15:34:41 mail imapd-ssl: Error reading ACLs for : Invalid argument

Mar  7 15:35:42 mail imapd-ssl: Error reading ACLs for : Invalid argument

Mar  7 15:36:43 mail imapd-ssl: Error reading ACLs for : Invalid argument

Mar  7 15:37:45 mail imapd-ssl: Error reading ACLs for : Invalid argument

Mar  7 15:38:46 mail imapd-ssl: Error reading ACLs for : Invalid argument

Mar  7 15:39:47 mail imapd-ssl: Error reading ACLs for : Invalid argument

Mar  7 15:40:48 mail imapd-ssl: Error reading ACLs for : Invalid argument

Mar  7 15:42:01 mail imapd-ssl: Error reading ACLs for : Invalid argument

Mar  7 15:43:02 mail imapd-ssl: Error reading ACLs for : Invalid argument

Mar  7 15:44:04 mail imapd-ssl: Error reading ACLs for : Invalid argument

Mar  7 15:45:05 mail imapd-ssl: Error reading ACLs for : Invalid argument

Mar  7 15:46:06 mail imapd-ssl: Error reading ACLs for : Invalid argument

Mar  7 15:47:07 mail imapd-ssl: Error reading ACLs for : Invalid argument

Mar  7 15:48:09 mail imapd-ssl: Error reading ACLs for : Invalid argument

Mar  7 15:49:12 mail imapd-ssl: Error reading ACLs for : Invalid argument

Mar  7 15:50:15 mail imapd-ssl: Error reading ACLs for : Invalid argument

Mar  7 15:51:16 mail imapd-ssl: Error reading ACLs for : Invalid argument

```

As you can see, this error logs itself every minute.  Other than being annoying, I am not sure if it is hurting anything except that my log gets rather lengthy.  I am not sure where to look to remedy this problem.  Does anyone have any ideas?  Thanks!

----------

## elgato319

Sounds like an courier-imap problem.

Look

----------

## lanerj

Thanks for your reply Elgato319.  The link that you posted does describe a similar issue but apparently he was not able to resolve it.  I have discovered that the error is being caused by one of my users that use Outlook as their mail client.  I was able to track it down by coming in earlier than everyone else and then watching the logs as people logged in.  As soon as this particular user logged in, the error started showing up.  I had them shut Outlook down and the errors disappeared. Now, if I just knew what to do from here.  Suggestions anyone?

----------

## elgato319

Does the Outlook client accessing courier via imap or pop3?

On courier there should be a switch while compiling "--enable-workarounds-for-imap-client-bugs". Maybe this can help. But i'm not if the ebuild supports this. Using dovecot myself.

----------

## lanerj

Thanks for your reply Elgato319.  The user connects via imap.  I checked my compilation of courier-imap and it looks like --enable-workarounds-for-imap-client-bugs is compiled in by default.  Interestingly enough I have other users that are using Outlook but do not cause the error.   I am stumped.

----------

## lanerj

Well, it has been 3 months since my last post regarding this subject and I am still unable to solve the issue.  Since this is the only user that causes errors in the logs, I thought that perhaps they might have a bad profile or perhaps there is a problem with the Outlook installation.  I purchased a new hdd and reinstalled the OS (XP), created a new profile,  and re-installed Outlook, to no avail.  I am using Logwatch on my gentoo box and am noticing that this particular user has an extremely high amount of logins (287 times in the last 24 hours).  No other user is even close to this amount.  Also, this user shows up in the logs as 

 *Quote:*   

>  xsasl_cyrus_server_next: decoded response: <username>
> 
>             xsasl_cyrus_server_next: decoded response: <password>
> 
> 

 

I am curious as to why the actual password shows up in the logs and why this is the only user that this happens to.  Has anyone else run into this issue before?  And if so, how do I solve it or where should I begin?  

Thanks for any help you can offer.

Regards,

----------

## magic919

Might work better if you change the Subject of the thread as it's unrelated to Postfix.

----------

## lanerj

I have changed the Subject Line of this thread per magic919's suggestion.  I am running Postfix but I think that the errors might have something to do with courier-imap.  At any rate, I welcome any suggestions.

Thanks.

----------

## magic919

You haven't actually changed the Subject of the thread.  Just the latest post.

It's Courier-imap that's sticking it in the syslog, not Postfix.  Not a logwatch error either - Logwatch is fine too.

----------

